# Bull Skull Fork



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello

I'm starting to build a new slingshot looking lke a bull's skull.I hope it works.

The wood is from a plane-tree.
Load new pic's when it's done.

CU
Armin


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That'll look great when its finished


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Armin, that's a very cool and creative idea. I can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

can't wait to see it finished


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

That is going to be a unique and awesome fork when done. Great idea.
Philly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A sculpture slingshot, can't wait to see it. Good work


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Today i spent some minutes to continue my work on the bull skull.Some carving and 3 saw cuts and the next step is done.
This wood is so hard,but i'll go on 'til it's finished.
Here are 2 pics:
Cheers
Armin


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I encourage going in the right direction.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished one


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet! Be sure to post when done.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Should look great when finished !0


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Today i finished the bull fork.Only the bands are missing.Can't wait to shoot it!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's very particular one, it looks very strong. Let us see how it shoots. Very good work Armin! Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great work, man! could you post a video on how it shoots?


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That is great. That would be a great addition to anyones collection.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

it looks so good. i wasnt sure how it was going to turn out, but i am so pleasantly amazed.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Great one! Really stunning!!!


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Ready with TB Gold tappered 20mm-->14mm--->250mm
Shooting test with marbles works fine!!!!
Cheers
Armin


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Armin, outstanding work.
Philly


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic !! Is that stain on the forks, and what shade please ?


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

@tubeman
The horns are coloured with wood stain (dark oak)


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Armin said:


> @tubeman
> The horns are coloured with wood stain (dark oak)


Thanks for that info Armin


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of the work you guys are terning out is nothing more than TOP CLASS crafts man ship just amazing


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sweet


----------

